# How can I reset my control panel display (Schaudt DT220B)?



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been fiddling about with the control panel (Schaudt DT 220 B) on my motorhome and somehow have managed to set the default display (i.e. switches automatically to this display 20s after pressing any button) to external temperature. Although not a disaster I prefer to have the time as my default, as it used to be before I started playing with the settings! I have studied the operating manual without success so wondered if anybody out there can advise on how to get the default back to time of day. 
Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I did exactly the same and couldn't find the answer so I experimented instead, pressing and holding buttons for several seconds. I'm afraid I can't tell you exactly what I did though but I managed to get it back onto the time, possibly by toggling it to time and pressing and holding the ok button?


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

If you do not get a reply send a message to this man, very helpful person and speaks english. 
Contact Udo Lang [email protected]


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Second what Goldwinger said,contact Udo he is the man.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Problem solved - thanks Snunkie. I tried toggling to time and pressing the OK button for a while without success but then did the same but held the main menu button - it has a clock symbol on it so perhaps that was the clue!! - for a few seconds and all back to normal again.

Thanks again
Tony


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have in the past been told to take the front off then disconnect all the plugs, leave it like this overnight, this then re-sets the system.

Ron.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

The attached DT220B control panel manual may also be helpful.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done Tony!


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everybody for their advice and as posted above the problem is now solved. I had a very prompt response from Schaudt with the following information (not included in my operating manual) which may help anybody with a similar problem:
1) switch on the panel by pressing the 12v button
2)press the main button (clock symbol) as many times as necessary to change the display to clock
3)press the main button (clock symbol) again and keep it pressed until the background light switches off.

I suspect that you can use a similar method to change the default display to any of the other readings that the main clock button displays.

Tony


----------

